# Interest in Dance Style Aerobics Class in Heraklion



## sophiaj29 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi There

I am moving to Heraklion in November from Chersonnisos and would like to run a Dance Style Aerobics class there. I would like to know if any of you would be interested in trying it out. Any thoughts on the time of day that would be best, music you like etc...would be gratefully received.

Hope to hear from you soon...

Sophia


----------



## jamie mc (Dec 31, 2010)

*hey sophia*



sophiaj29 said:


> Hi There
> 
> I am moving to Heraklion in November from Chersonnisos and would like to run a Dance Style Aerobics class there. I would like to know if any of you would be interested in trying it out. Any thoughts on the time of day that would be best, music you like etc...would be gratefully received.
> 
> ...


Now i know i already sent you a message, lol
but i saw your dance style aerobics add, and although im a guy, and not the best co ordinated, i thought it could still be fun and healthy to take part sometime..? i'll be in heraklion full times from 25ht jan. do you do anything else? yoga etc? i'd love to get into that more?


----------

